# download hcl laptop drivers



## raparthi_dk (Aug 13, 2008)

i have hcl laptop7916 with winxp sp2.
I lost my laptop driver cd.
plz tell me how to download drivers for my laptop


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Can you post the errors you have
Also on these errors
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hasnain (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you


----------

